# Back Lapping Machine



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Back Lappers,

I am thinking of purchasing this R&R product. Do you have any comments, pro or con?

Back Lapping Machine - 115/230 V

$428.95



Thanks,
gpbrown60


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Really expensive for what it does. I backlap commercially and get it done with a 1/2" heavy duty drill and appropriate couplers for the various mowers.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Really expensive for what it does. I backlap commercially and get it done with a 1/2" heavy duty drill and appropriate couplers for the various mowers.


Greendoc,
Thanks for the reply. I agree totally with the thing being expensive. I have been using a drill for a few years now but find it awkward to adjust the contact while cranking the reel. Maybe I am just lacking in dexterity or strength.

gpbrown60


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

One of the things I NEVER do is touch the reel to bedknife adjustments while the reel is spinning. I get the reel to bedknife contact adjusted and check by turning the reel slowly. A piece of wood or a hammer handle is good for this. You see, I know people missing fingertips because they were cavalier about what a reel mower can do to limbs.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> One of the things I NEVER do is touch the reel to bedknife adjustments while the reel is spinning. I get the reel to bedknife contact adjusted and check by turning the reel slowly. A piece of wood or a hammer handle is good for this. You see, I know people missing fingertips because they were cavalier about what a reel mower can do to limbs.


Greendoc,
Makes perfect sense.

gpbrown60


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Those machines are pretty cool. Like Greendoc, I haven't been able to justify the cost for the amount of backlapping I do, so it is further down on my wish list - but if it brings you joy that is all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am backlapping other people's mowers, and still cannot justify the cost. If a few minutes hooked up to the drill does not produce the edge, a lot more needs to be done. Conversely, I also have people advertising on Craigslist that they backlap mowers. They have the machine. They jack up people's mowers by lapping away all of the relief angle and not putting it back in. They also never even physically look at the bedknife, ever. I see mowers with a trough ground into the middle of the bedknife. Those need a steady hand and a power file to get right. Barring that, $150 at a mower shop where it will be spin ground and the bedknife ground square again.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Guys, thanks for the feedback.

gpbrown60


----------

